# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Obe Dve

## letus

*Исполнитель: Obe Dve 
Страна: Россия
Альбом: Знаешь,что я делала
Жанр: Indie
Год выхода: 2011 
Формат: MP3 CBR 192 kbps 
Размер: 79.8 МБ* 

*Треклист:*

01. Гонщики (00:02:18)
02. Яблони (00:04:28)
03. Выше всех (00:02:22)
04. Море (00:02:25)
05. Уведомление (00:02:36)
06. Северо-Запад (00:02:47)
07. Десантник (00:03:10)
08. Улицы (00:02:49)
09. Пачка (00:03:32)
10. Милый (00:03:23)
11. Моряки (00:07:07)

*Скачать альбом*

----------

